# Shrimp and cherry tomatoes with spaghetti



## gimtro (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the first recipe I post here, I hope that you'l like it if you decide to try it.


500 g spaghetti
500-600 g of large, whole, defrosted shrimp
2 cloves of garlic
2 peperoncino
4 tablespoons olive oil
250 g cherry tomatoes, split
3 tablespoons parsley, finely chopped

1st Boil lightly salted pasta water with the lid in a pan while the sauce is prepared.
2nd Add the spaghetti to the finish while the sauce is cooked and ready.
3rd Heat olive oil in a large frying pan, add the garlic and peperoncino.
4th Let them fry until the garlic begins to color.
5th Add the shrimp, sprinkle with salt, stir and cook slowly for about 3-4 minutes.
6th Remove the shrimp and place them on a plate.
7th Add tomato bits and parsley to the frying pan, sprinkle with salt.
8th Let the tomato pieces simmer with the lid on low heat for about 5-8 minutes.
9th Remove the pasta when one minute of cooking time remains, let it drain and pour in tomato sauce.
10th Let it cook in the sauce for about 1 minute, until it is "al dente".
11th Mix thoroughly and season with salt.
12th It is important to have the right saltiness to this dish.
13th Gently mix the shrimp in tomato sauce without stirring (to avoid the pieces of the tail shell mixed with the sauce). Save some shrimp to add the top of the portions.
14th Add the spaghetti in soup plates.
15th Top with shrimp and sprinkle with parsley.


----------

